# Alkaloid - The Malkuth Grimoire (Prog Metal)



## Thorerges (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope I am not the only person who has listened to this record by now. This is really worth checking out. Long story short, former and current members of Necrophagist, Obscura, Dark Fortress, Noneuclid and Blotted Science have come together for a new progressive metal supergroup. 

Musically this sounds like a mix between Necrophagist/Obscura/Rush/Dream Theater/Between The Buried and Me. They pull it off extremely nicely. However, the album is extremely diverse, so for example I posted one track which sounds like a mix of death metal and prog rock, and another song which sounds like Necrophagist adopted a completely neoclassical sound. 

I personally dig what I am hearing very much, of course this is musicians music - everything is pretty complicated, but it is NOT a technical death metal album, an attribute that I consider to be uniquely strong feature of this record. Does it dabble in that kind of music? Sure it does, but they also seem pretty comfortable playing multiple styles. 





This one sounds like Necrophagist/Obscura, maybe a little crazier.


----------



## unadventurer (Feb 23, 2015)

dude where can I find a rar for this?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 23, 2015)

That is a good freaking tune. I'm really hyped for this release!


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 23, 2015)

unadventurer said:


> dude where can I find a rar for this?



The indiegogo campaign to fund the album. I think this person uploaded some of the album on YouTube.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 24, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> The indiegogo campaign to fund the album. I think this person uploaded some of the album on YouTube.



When is it going to be released full? I'm a bit sick of their constant fb notifications! Obscura is finally going to release their Omnivium follow up before Alkaloid after all.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 24, 2015)

I got the album already. It was sent as an email for any crowd funders.

B-)


----------



## char5564 (Feb 24, 2015)

only track 2 and track 10 are still unavailable.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 24, 2015)

chopeth said:


> When is it going to be released full? I'm a bit sick of their constant fb notifications! Obscura is finally going to release their Omnivium follow up before Alkaloid after all.



The album is getting released in March. While I definitely thought they posted a bit too much, I have been listening to this record for a day and enjoy every single moment of it so far. It's very intense, super proggy and all over the place.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 24, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> The album is getting released in March. While I definitely thought they posted a bit too much, I have been listening to this record for a day and enjoy every single moment of it so far. It's very intense, super proggy and all over the place.



Great! I can't wait to listen to it whole. How do you compare it with Obscura albums and Hannes Grossmann's The Radial Covenant? Any neoclassical touch from Christian?


----------



## coffeeflush (Feb 24, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/alkaloidband


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 24, 2015)

chopeth said:


> Great! I can't wait to listen to it whole. How do you compare it with Obscura albums and Hannes Grossmann's The Radial Covenant? Any neoclassical touch from Christian?



I have listened to the entire thing for the last day, so here is my analysis of it so far. This is not meant to be coherent, because I don't grasp the album yet. 

1. It is extremely diverse. This is probably the most diverse metal record (short of Satriani or Vai) I have heard thus far. It ranges from typical death metal songs to full fledged 15 minute long prog-rock story lines. It is so much information, that I would be very skeptical of anyones attempt to summarize the record in a few words. 

2. To affirm Christians contribution - the song "Alter Magnitudes" sounds exactly like an Obscura song would sound, except the production is ridiculously polished and it literally does not let up. This is definitely my favorite song Christian/Hannes have written, it's got neoclassical touches all over it and towards the end sounds like they transposed some symphonic stuff onto 7 string guitars. To summarize this song, it is like Obscura took steroids and wrote a 5 minute death metal song, it never slows down. 

Also, 'Alter Magnitudes' has got a seriously badass solo on it, kind of reminded me of Tosin Abasi with how tight the lead is, some of his best work. The song "From a Hadron Machinist" also sounds like Christian and Morean wrote together.

3. Dyson Sphere is the most non-death metal track on there, although it does have some extreme elements, a lot of the rhythm from that track is straight out of the 70's/80's, albeit with a very modern touch. However, the track must have multiple layers of guitars because the riffs keep cycling and are re-visited every so often. 

4. This does not compare to the Hannes Grossmann album. First in terms of the songwriting, it is much more mature and also, a lot slower. 

5. The one not so positive thing I can say is that the songs are sometimes too long, and the leads are all over the place. There are more than a dozen leads on this album, many of them are well placed, but sometimes I felt a lead popped up when they could've done something else. 

6. The one song I cannot speak very fondly of is "Funeral for A Continent". I am not a fan of Hannes' riffs, I felt like Tunker or Morean could've written riffs to replace the somewhat generic sounding main riff he has. However, the song has some really nice clean singing on it, and the chorus riff is heavy as well. Also, the leads on this song are epic - Morean, Christian and Tunker are all writing very melodic and catchy leads, a strong juxtaposition to some of the technically over the top stuff they've all done in the past. At some point if you told me I was on a periphery/intervals record, I would've believed you - simply because the leads on this track are very modern. 

7. The title track is a surprise, it is very catchy and nice to listen to (and surprisingly short at 5:00 only), but it actually starts off sounding like a metalcore record, something in the vain of the very recent developments within metal. 

All in all, you can say I don't understand a lot of the record, but there is no doubt this is an extremely well done album - it just needs some time.


----------



## unadventurer (Feb 24, 2015)

I wouldn't hate it if you put this up on mega...


----------



## gorthul (Feb 24, 2015)

unadventurer said:


> I wouldn't hate it if you put this up on mega...



You know that Christian Münzner and Hannes Grossmann are also part of this forum?
It's pretty disrespectful towards them if you ask here for a free album download.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't anyway, the band explicitly asks for the album not to be shared. Maybe someone else would be keen on doing that, but considering the crowdfunding period just ended, it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 24, 2015)

I wish it were in Mega, don't take me wrong, I'll buy it as everything Obscura, Christian, etc make, but I'd love to listen to it right now. Where can I buy a physical copy? Did anyone purchase the special offer that included tabs?


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 24, 2015)

chopeth said:


> I wish it were in Mega, don't take me wrong, I'll buy it as everything Obscura, Christian, etc make, but I'd love to listen to it right now. Where can I buy a physical copy? Did anyone purchase the special offer that included tabs?



I didn't mean to be self-congratulatory or anything like that. If it were dream theater, metallica or some other band that makes substantive income from their music I would share it.

Alkaloid is not like that, they're just some super talented musicians making music and probably no money for it either. 

Good news is because they did well through indiegogo, they're releasing a video too!


----------



## char5564 (Feb 25, 2015)

very proggy. youre right, it takes some getting used to. but that Alter Magnitudes is a masterpiece.

thorerges, you took all the songs down..


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 25, 2015)

I did not, it seems the band doesn't want it out yet.


----------



## holy ghost (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought the indiegogo CD package but didn't spring for the download. So I'm waiting for my copy to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 27, 2015)

Good! Curious to hear what everyone else thinks of this.


----------



## Hybrid_Child (Feb 27, 2015)

My CD was lying in the mailbox when I got home from school today. So I got 'ed and had a listen. Then I had another one and another one. I was never a fan of Obscura but this stuff is just awesome.

I agree that some solos sound a little too random, maybe the idea was just to add a sound layer of notes flying by.

The material on this album seems very strong however. Not least because of the high concentration of slow, groovey, catchy parts. Just so many good riifs/parts. Deffinitely not your typical tech death release. It's neoclassical without being cheesy and the melodies sound so weird and interresting. It sounds modern and experimental and yet very listenable. The clean raspy vocals doesn't sound like anything I've heard in death metal before.

There's so much different stuff going on. This is the kind of album that'll take a lot of listens to fully grasp.

Will probably be the best release this year. For me at least.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 27, 2015)

Hybrid_Child said:


> My CD was lying in the mailbox when I got home from school today. So I got 'ed and had a listen. Then I had another one and another one. I was never a fan of Obscura but this stuff is just awesome.
> 
> I agree that some solos sound a little too random, maybe the idea was just to add a sound layer of notes flying by.
> 
> ...



I don't really think these guys are death metal, sounds more like Between The Buried and Me/Obscura/Rush had a baby. Morean does some brutal death metal vocals on a few of the tracks (actually, most of them), but the cleans and brutal vocals are 50/50 so its hard to tell. 

Actually, the vocals are one of my favorite aspect of this album. I like his raspiness and general inclination to being memorable. Some parts I'll never forget just because of how catchy his singing is. 

So far, this is right down my alley. I hope they plan to tour a lot and visit the US, it would be a shame if they just did a few shows and called it quits.


----------



## holy ghost (Feb 27, 2015)

Hybrid_Child said:


> My CD was lying in the mailbox when I got home from school today.



Nice to know they're shipping. I'm really looking forward to this, kind of pissed I didn't just kick in a couple extra bucks for the download.


----------



## Hybrid_Child (Feb 28, 2015)

Just listened to the album again. This music is just plain phenomenal. Everything from the lyrics to the the production to the riffs is so good.

It's albums like this that maintains my excitement for music.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 28, 2015)

Mohammed Suicmez making music????? preposterous! unheard and utter blasphemy!


----------



## Workhorse (Feb 28, 2015)

Just got the album. It is an absolute classic. I cannot believe just how good this record is overall, Morean (Florian Magnus Maier) is an incredible singer - the leads are mesmerizing and Hannes really plays some nice drum lines. 

For me, this is the album to beat!


----------



## holy ghost (Mar 5, 2015)

My copy arrived last night. I'm very impressed after a few tracks. Looking forward to digesting it a little more, but first impressions are really positive.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 5, 2015)

When is this supposed to be released? I forgot to preorder it


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 5, 2015)

beneharris said:


> When is this supposed to be released? I forgot to preorder it



March 19.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 5, 2015)

holy ghost said:


> My copy arrived last night. I'm very impressed after a few tracks. Looking forward to digesting it a little more, but first impressions are really positive.



I pretty much enjoyed every track on this thing. Very diverse, very dynamic.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't love this CD but it's very interesting. It's all over the place and needs a lot of listens to get into it.


----------



## Bodes (Mar 6, 2015)

My cd and shirt arrived yesterday. Really enjoying the clean singing.

Very polished album. Have not listened through fully twice yet, but will on my long drive tomorrow. So will hold off any judgements about level of good that it is. I am enjoying though.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 6, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> I don't love this CD but it's very interesting. It's all over the place and needs a lot of listens to get into it.



It took me about 3 days of solid listening to understand what they're going for. My first conclusion was that this was extremely diverse. Songs like Orgonism and Funeral for A Continent are pretty melodic and very proggy, but songs like Alter Magnitudes and Cthulhu are straight up death metal.


----------



## char5564 (Mar 11, 2015)

man, this record is wonderful. orgonism is kind of slow and weird, at least in the middle, and i havent really figured out dyson sphere quite yet, but the rest of the lot are ....ing gold. ive given it 10 good listens in the past 3 days and im actually pleasantly surprised with how much im genuinely enjoying it. its been years since i was so excited about a release and even longer since i loved it this much when it finally came around. genre-defining material, indeed. its gonna be interesting to see where these guys go.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 11, 2015)

I think the same. Organism is actually one of my favorites. What did you make of Dyson Sphere? Morean is a complete genius for writing this track.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 11, 2015)

you guys all suck, I really hate that I forgot to preorder this. I have to wait 8 more days


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 11, 2015)

Next week. Very interested in listening to something completely different than what I'd expect these chaps to be writing.


----------



## jerm (Mar 11, 2015)

Love the songs they have on their Soundcloud.

Can't wait to hear the rest. 


Any ideas as to what they used for recording the guitars, both the dirty and clean tones? The clean tones in Carbon Phrases are so sick


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 11, 2015)

jerm said:


> Love the songs they have on their Soundcloud.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the rest.
> 
> ...



The clean tones on that song are pretty cool in fact, I think it is Morean using this guitar. He said he's pretty big on using clean tones with that model. Also, he is pretty big on using the sustainic with this model, a lot of his solos are written on it. 


However, you can get pictures from the Alkaloid site, they have the gear they're using:






The album has quite a bit of clean tones, I think you'd be surprised. The songs on Soundcloud are definitely not representative of the record I would say.

I've obviously been a fanboy for this entire group. But Danny uses an Ibanez Green Dot UV a lot, Christian an Ibanez RGD, so don't be surprised if that is on the record. Also, Morean and Christian and Hannes all uses an AxeFX for recording.

Hannes wouldn't elaborate, but when I messaged him he said the band are going to upload a video of their gear.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 11, 2015)

A 7-string Stealth, eh?

Bonus points!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 11, 2015)

Just received it! It's awesome. I wrote a review on my blog: Review: Alkaloid &#8211; The Malkuth Grimoire « Can this even be called Music?


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 12, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Just received it! It's awesome. I wrote a review on my blog: Review: Alkaloid  The Malkuth Grimoire « Can this even be called Music?



How does the music remind you of Opeth? I don't see any similarities. I am a huge fan of both, but Opeth always sounded MUCH more like they inject prog rock within death metal, but this band has the two genres weaved together very subtly.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 12, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> How does the music remind you of Opeth? I don't see any similarities. I am a huge fan of both, but Opeth always sounded MUCH more like they inject prog rock within death metal, but this band has the two genres weaved together very subtly.



Well, it's based on death metal, and there are a wide dynamic range in the two bands: acoustic parts and full-on death parts. But that said, Alkaloid is much more tech-death-ish than Opeth, and I think I highlighted that in my review, too.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh I see. I thought you meant it sounded like Opeth.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 16, 2015)

FULL STREAM OF THIS INCREDIBLE RECORD!

Alkaloid, 'The Malkuth Grimoire' - Exclusive Album Stream


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 17, 2015)

For the gear:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvAq1qTZd-4


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 19, 2015)

Monster of an Album!


----------



## vm27 (Mar 19, 2015)

Listened to it through here: https://soundcloud.com/alkaloidband/sets/the-malkuth-grimoire-full-album-stream/s-jt3Hi Sounds very reminiscent of Opeth and Obscura, very dark and heavy as ..... And of course, a lot MORE. 

Where can I buy the CD without using paypal? I ....ing hate Paypal.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 19, 2015)

vm27 said:


> Where can I buy the CD without using paypal? I ....ing hate Paypal.



You have the option of using your credit/debit card. When you fill out your name and address information at the checkout screen, at the bottom it will say:

"Pay via PayPal; you can pay with your credit card if you don&#8217;t have a PayPal account".

You then press "Proceed to Paypal" and then it will lead you to put in your Paypal or Credit/debit card information. It should have read, "Proceed to Paypal or Credit/debit card info checkout" as not to confuse people. I purchased the C.D. yesterday using a credit card. 

The guys in Obscura/Alkaloid sure like to use the word "sphere" in their song titles. They had "Desolate spheres" and "Noosphere" from Cosmogenesis; "Celestial spheres" from Omnivium; and now "Dyson sphere 1-4" on their new Alkaloid album.


----------



## vm27 (Mar 19, 2015)

^Cool! Ordered from Earache before and I think they have the same way of processing payments. 


I think the guys from Obscura love Sci-Fi, and I can see why it's very prominent on their albums.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 20, 2015)

OMG. This cd is great.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 20, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> You have the option of using your credit/debit card. When you fill out your name and address information at the checkout screen, at the bottom it will say:
> 
> "Pay via PayPal; you can pay with your credit card if you dont have a PayPal account".
> 
> ...



I think Florian Magnus Maier wrote that song (he was never a member of Obscura though he did play a solo for one of the songs). I actually think he is by far one of the most talented and interesting guitarists within metal. There is a documentary about him on youtube. Awesome stuff:


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 20, 2015)

But yes, I can't stop listening to the CD either. Funeral for A Continent is a behemoth of a track.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 20, 2015)

Not a fan of some of the vocals, they're hit or miss for me. But some of the stuff is incredible. Alter Magnitudes blew my mind.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 20, 2015)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Not a fan of some of the vocals, they're hit or miss for me. But some of the stuff is incredible. Alter Magnitudes blew my mind.



How did you dig the clean vocals on Orgonism?


----------



## Darknut (Mar 24, 2015)

My expectations for this album were a good 8/10. It's a new band, so they can write with a clean slate. No label either, so they have the unique opportunity as a metal band, to not sound like everyone else. Muenzner is in it, which means I don't have to worry about the guitar (shouldnt be any lack luster solos with amateur vibrato or anything). And, they got a black metal guy with Morean, which is cool because I liked the more breathy growls in Obscura, which reminded me of black metal at times anyhow. 

Those two, along with hannes of course, made me go wow, this seems like it can be a unique evolution of Obscura with the spacy science theme, but they can really take a new direction and leave all the metal gimmick stuff behind! (blast beats and millions of notes a minute etc, stuff muenzner talked about)

I listen to the album, and don't like a single song from start to finish except Funeral for a Continent, which was an enduring process for me as a fan, thank god I listened through to the last song!! The whole time I was listening to the album I was thinking ...., I'm about to eat major crow with what I said earlier in the thread.

Now let me explain myself before things jump off, Thorerges, lol.

There are moments on this album that I like, of course. Most of which was exhibited in the previews released months ago. (carbon phrases, hadron machinist, alter magnitudes, etc.) But I'll get into that later.

My main problem is that I felt like they didn't fully utilize their opportunity as much as they could have.. They have Muenzner, but there are still solos that stick out like a sore thumb on this album, because they let Morean dick off at times basically becasue he is supposed to be creative or something. They had a clean slate, and no limitations to a genre, but I still hear them gravitating back to their prior work/influences. It felt like Morean was at times spamming his deep clean vocals that he did in dark fortess, hannes did a lot of familiar drum parts from other projects he has been in, and there just ended up being a lot of time on the album taken up by things ive heard before, like back to back solos with millions of notes and blast beats, etc. basically the same old .... I thought they wouldn't need to rely on in order to tie their new ideas together..

Dyson sphere 1-4 was meh in my honest opinion, which takes up a lot of the album.. The first 5 songs or so are pretty good songs if we are just thinking of a random metal band here, without all of the expectations of the members involved. But the coolest ideas from these songs were already previewed before the release, and the rest was either largely dis-interesting or just something i've heard before in their other music. Other than Funeral for a Continent, I really didn't feel like the full album (orgonism, dyson sphere 1-4, self titled song) showed off new material that was as mindblowingly good as the stuff shown in previews. Making the wait for the full album release kind of.. useless or something?

If I had to rate the album now, I'd give it a 6.5/10 - 7/10. Still a pretty good album when considering the other .... thats out there these days. 
But my point is that the final product left more to be desired when looking at the opportunity they had to make something new.. BUT MAYBE ITS JUST ME!

I'm still going to be listening to it for years probably.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 24, 2015)

Darknut said:


> My expectations for this album were a good 8/10. It's a new band, so they can write with a clean slate. No label either, so they have the unique opportunity as a metal band, to not sound like everyone else. Muenzner is in it, which means I don't have to worry about the guitar (shouldnt be any lack luster solos with amateur vibrato or anything). And, they got a black metal guy with Morean, which is cool because I liked the more breathy growls in Obscura, which reminded me of black metal at times anyhow.



I can agree with some of this for sure. I think the band set themselves up inappropriately - claiming to be the foremost extreme band and linking different styles together is not entirely accurate. 

I actually know Morean from Noneuclid, I don't even like Dark Fortress and he says his role as a vocalist is just that - he literally screams for the band. If you really want to know how he is like as a guitarist/vocalist, you must listen to Noneuclid.



Darknut said:


> I listen to the album, and don't like a single song from start to finish except Funeral for a Continent, which was an enduring process for me as a fan, thank god I listened through to the last song!! The whole time I was listening to the album I was thinking ...., I'm about to eat major crow with what I said earlier in the thread.



I felt the same way initially actually, however I really began to understand the record when I listened to it for like 2 weeks. This album has one enduring quality which is both a strength and relative weakness - it is extremely dynamic and diverse. This does not leave a good first impression because the songs are not easy to digest, so it takes time to understand what they're doing here. 




Darknut said:


> My main problem is that I felt like they didn't fully utilize their opportunity as much as they could have.. They have Muenzner, but there are still solos that stick out like a sore thumb on this album, because they let Morean dick off at times basically becasue he is supposed to be creative or something.



So I really though "C-value enigma" was just silly, had no place on the record and was just a mess. Many people can write songs even crazier than that, not sure why they put it on the record. I think you forgot to mention they also have Tunker, who is equal to, if not better than, Muenzner (they are both very similar).

However, Morean is still crazy good. I admit I never dug Noneuclid (it's too complex, eerie music and loses the essence of being 'metal'). First of all, he has a very distinguishable lead style, i thought the solos on Cthulhu and Funeral For A Continent were great examples of this. Second, while Tunker and Chris are amazing shredders, but they play so within the box that I found Moreans leads to be refreshing. 



Darknut said:


> hannes did a lot of familiar drum parts from other projects he has been in, and there just ended up being a lot of time on the album taken up by things ive heard before, like back to back solos with millions of notes and blast beats, etc.



There are more solos on this record than any of the Necrophagist/Obscura/Aborted/NonEuclid stuff put together.



Darknut said:


> Dyson sphere 1-4 was meh in my honest opinion, which takes up a lot of the album.. The first 5 songs or so are pretty good songs if we are just thinking of a random metal band here, without all of the expectations of the members involved. But the coolest ideas from these songs were already previewed before the release, and the rest was either largely dis-interesting or just something i've heard before in their other music. Other than Funeral for a Continent, I really didn't feel like the full album (orgonism, dyson sphere 1-4, self titled song) showed off new material that was as mindblowingly good as the stuff shown in previews. Making the wait for the full album release kind of.. useless or something?



I thought the title track was pretty stale, it is old school metal - but nothing we haven't heard before, so I definitely agree there. 

However, I think you are somewhat misinterpreting the music. The point of this band is to push the limits, so to speak, by having a ton of dynamics and very complicated parts - not necessarily to be like Periphery and be the first band to djent. Dyson Sphere was really cool, but it needs like 10 listens at the very least and it took me a while to really 'get it'. 

I know Noneuclid for about 6 years now, and trust me - Moreans overcomplicated style compromises the music in a sense, sometimes I wished he focuses more on his ability as a guitarist (which I know he is very good at) and focus a bit less on making these over-elaborate songs. But thats just me. 

All in all - I give this record an 8.5/10. I really enjoyed a lot of the parts, Orgonism and Alter Magnitudes for their straightforwardness while Dyson Sphere and Funeral for A Continent had a ton of dynamics and complexity - but I felt like some of the songs pushed the limits a bit too much. Also, I would have preferred they focus less on the death metal and more on being a prog band.


----------



## Darknut (Mar 25, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I can agree with some of this for sure. I think the band set themselves up inappropriately - claiming to be the foremost extreme band and linking different styles together is not entirely accurate.


I think they set themselves up perfectly for the line up they had, they just failed to properly utilize their line up.. like I said.



Thorerges said:


> I actually know Morean from Noneuclid, I don't even like Dark Fortress and he says his role as a vocalist is just that - he literally screams for the band. *If you really want to know how he is like as a guitarist/vocalist, you must listen to Noneuclid.*


 I checked out all the guys stuff before the release, i mean theres a documentary in this very thread about the guy, lol. Yes, I've listened to noneuclid. no this doesnt change my opinion that he over-utilized his deep clean vocals from dark fortress. lol. 

Ok, ill step out on a limb for ya. MAYBE if he used it more sparingly.. hearing it at first is like, oh cool! its so deep! but then he keeps going, and going, for entire verses at times.. hence my use of the word spamming. its not like im listeneing to punk where they can use the same 3 chords over and over and its still a surprise.. after a while i just rolled my eyes and waited for the next part of the song. 



Thorerges said:


> I felt the same way initially actually, however I really began to understand the record when I listened to it for like 2 weeks. This album has one enduring quality which is both a strength and relative weakness - it is extremely dynamic and diverse. This does not leave a good first impression because the songs are not easy to digest, so it takes time to understand what they're doing here.


 Oh yes, the "its so complex and different you just dont understand" argument. Picasso could've clinched a paint brush between his ass cheeks and doodled up something "unique" and I wouldn't understand that much either. But I can't say I'm a fan of modern art. However, I am a fan of modern metal... and I was in fact expecting something different than the norm. If I can understand where john zorn is coming from when he writes his crazy ....ing music, I don't see why I can't understand some metal guys' vision that they spelled out in multiple videos before the albums release.

What, am I supposed to stare at the album cover long enough that I can see a 3 dimensional sailboat?








Thorerges said:


> However, Morean is still crazy good. I admit I never dug Noneuclid (it's too complex, eerie music and loses the essence of being 'metal'), but I actually prefer him to Muenzner or Tunker. First of all, he has a very distinguishable lead style, i thought the solos on Cthulhu and Funeral For A Continent were great examples of this. Second, while Tunker and Chris are amazing shredders, but they play so within the box that I found Moreans leads to be refreshing.


 Too bad moreans vibrato and overall accuracy aren't anywhere in the same league as muenzner, not to mention his use of those machine gun harmonics like in c-value.. they worked in cthulu when they were quieter, but in one song i felt like the continuity was ruined by those crazy harmonics coming in the middle of a solo.. not to mention moreans solos were way too loud in the mix at times for how good he is (or isn't, in comparison to muenzner) its preference, i get it. it just drives me nuts knowing muenzner of all people sat out on those solo slots, and what morean put in kinda ruined the songs flow and feel for me.



Thorerges said:


> However, I think you are somewhat misinterpreting the music. The point of this band is to push the limits, so to speak, by having a ton of dynamics and very complicated parts - not necessarily to be like Periphery and be the first band to djent. Dyson Sphere was really cool, but it needs like 10 listens at the very least and it took me a while to really 'get it'.


 Again with the ""you just don't understand" stuff, alright man. Luckily for me I already knew the band was trying to push limits. They did a good job saying that before the album released. My problem was actually that a lot of the stuff was still the same as their older music. I don't think you are the one who understands.. the post i made.. lol



Thorerges said:


> I know Noneuclid for about 6 years now, and trust me - Moreans overcomplicated style compromises the music in a sense, sometimes *I wished he focuses more on his ability as a guitarist* (which I know he is very good at) and focus a bit less on making these over-elaborate songs. *But thats just me. *


 Nah! You're not the only one!



Thorerges said:


> All in all - I give this record an 8.5/10. I really enjoyed a lot of the parts, Orgonism and Alter Magnitudes for their straightforwardness while Dyson Sphere and Funeral for A Continent had a ton of dynamics and complexity - but I felt like some of the songs pushed the limits a bit too much. Also, I would have preferred they focus less on the death metal and more on being a prog band.


Nice. And yeah, I've heard them do death metal already.


----------



## Workhorse (Mar 25, 2015)

Darknut said:


> Too bad moreans vibrato and overall accuracy aren't anywhere in the same league as muenzner, not to mention his use of those machine gun harmonics like in c-value.. they worked in cthulu when they were quieter, but in one song i felt like the continuity was ruined by those crazy harmonics coming in the middle of a solo.. not to mention moreans solos were way too loud in the mix at times for how good he is (or isn't, in comparison to muenzner) its preference, i get it. it just drives me nuts knowing muenzner of all people sat out on those solo slots, and what morean put in kinda ruined the songs flow and feel for me.



I agree with you that Christian is the better player, however he played 3 times as many solos on the record as Morean did. To be honest I've seen some criticism of him which is kind of unfounded, he's a great player - his style and tone (how the hell did he get that tone??) are a bit too eccentric and thin for me, respectively - but I appreciate his creativity (and thought his clean vocals were goddamn fantastic). 

Nonetheless, Tunker and Muenzner both played the vast majority of the solos on the record (Morean played what, 3?).


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 25, 2015)

Darknut said:


> I think they set themselves up perfectly for the line up they had, they just failed to properly utilize their line up.. like I said.



Well, I know I sound like I am sticking up for them too much, but I don't think Tunker or Linus really wrote anything besides a few solos and the bass parts. 




Darknut said:


> Ok, ill step out on a limb for ya. MAYBE if he used it more sparingly.. hearing it at first is like, oh cool! its so deep! but then he keeps going, and going, for entire verses at times.. hence my use of the word spamming. its not like im listeneing to punk where they can use the same 3 chords over and over and its still a surprise.. after a while i just rolled my eyes and waited for the next part of the song.



Well, it's a ballad - what do you expect? It was meant to be like a Metallica type song, although not as novel or genuine of course.




Darknut said:


> Oh yes, the "its so complex and different you just dont understand" argument. Picasso could've clinched a paint brush between his ass cheeks and doodled up something "unique" and I wouldn't understand that much either. But I can't say I'm a fan of modern art. However, I am a fan of modern metal... and I was in fact expecting something different than the norm. If I can understand where john zorn is coming from when he writes his crazy ....ing music, I don't see why I can't understand some metal guys' vision that they spelled out in multiple videos before the albums release.



Ok, it is not too complex I definitely give you that. What I meant was the record is very dense, for better or for worse, a couple of listens won't suffice. But anyway that was a bad point on my behalf. 




Darknut said:


> Too bad moreans vibrato and overall accuracy aren't anywhere in the same league as muenzner, not to mention his use of those machine gun harmonics like in c-value.. they worked in cthulu when they were quieter, but in one song i felt like the continuity was ruined by those crazy harmonics coming in the middle of a solo.. not to mention moreans solos were way too loud in the mix at times for how good he is (or isn't, in comparison to muenzner) its preference, i get it. it just drives me nuts knowing muenzner of all people sat out on those solo slots, and what morean put in kinda ruined the songs flow and feel for me.



C-value was pretty ....ty, any kid with some imagination can write something like that - it adds nothing to the record. In a sense I think Moreans songwriting is getting in the way of his playing. Having known him for a while, I know he is a very creative player because of his training, but I still prefer him for his style.

All in all, I am quite pleased with the record. A few things stuck out as being unnecessary or not so well done. However all in all, I am very convinced by the record. Hannes just told me they've already sold enough records (without the indiegogo campaign), to fund the record. 

To be honest what they did here is simple - push the genre even more by making the songs longer, solos more technical virtuosic (the solos at the end of Funeral are goddamn epic) and scientific concepts galore. I didn't expect anything to break the genre in half like djent did.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 26, 2015)

Absolutely amazing CD. Love it. 

Relevant for the nerds:


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 26, 2015)

My problem with this record is that it sounds like a split CD of 2/3 bands and not only one band playing.
So, what's Alkaloid sound? I can't figure it out.
It's the tech proggy death or the brutal death? The elements of their music, great elements perhaps, are not blended nicely imho.
It sounds patched and stitched in a lot of moments.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 26, 2015)

I've been listening to this album nonstop since it was released, I'm loving it. I accidentally noticed the band a couple of months ago, when they'd just released Carbon Phrases on Soundcloud, and started following them straight away. My favorite track is From a Hadron Machinist, I just can't get the intro out of my head  
But all in all, it's a nice combination of progressive stuff and all out blasting, both of which I love


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 26, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> My problem with this record is that it sounds like a split CD of 2/3 bands and not only one band playing.
> So, what's Alkaloid sound? I can't figure it out.
> It's the tech proggy death or the brutal death? The elements of their music, great elements perhaps, are not blended nicely imho.
> It sounds patched and stitched in a lot of moments.



I definitely agree the band doesn't have it's signature sound yet. I think this will come out better in the second album.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Mar 26, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I definitely agree the band doesn't have it's signature sound yet. I think this will come out better in the second album.



Not sure this signature sound thing is 100% fair. Many of the elements are the sgnature sound of Hannes' and my style which we also contributed to Obscura. Just because we don't own the name rights to the band Obscura does not mean that the trademarks that each of us developed in years and years of hard work and practice are suddenly Obscura trademarks and not our own anymore. The unique writing style of a person will always show, even if you put another logo on the product. Some of the material was written for the next Obscura. We're not using anyone else's signature style but our own.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Christian Muenzner. Ordered the Alkaloid C.D. a week ago and can't wait for it to arrive. Any chance of you guys releasing a guitar tablature book for the album? I have the Cosmogenesis and Ominivium tab books and dying to learn/play more of your material.


----------



## Darknut (Mar 26, 2015)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Not sure this signature sound thing is 100% fair. Many of the elements are the sgnature sound of Hannes' and my style which we also contributed to Obscura. Just because we don't own the name rights to the band Obscura does not mean that the trademarks that each of us developed in years and years of hard work and practice are suddenly Obscura trademarks and not our own anymore. The unique writing style of a person will always show, even if you put another logo on the product. Some of the material was written for the next Obscura. We're not using anyone else's signature style but our own.



This is a good counterpoint to my argument as well.. What a slayer.. lol.. I guess when I heard the news that musicians of such a high caliber (you and hannes) would be on a new record, it just aroused the 16 year old fanboy inside of me, the part of me whose mind was blown by your work on epitaph.. I believe I took for granted the music you guys worked to create on this album, and I am having some childish episode where the fantasies in my mind aren't acted out 100%.. Thank you guys for making new music instead of leaving us hanging like Muhammed.. I am so happy to see you guys doing what you love, and it will always be a duty , an honor, and a privilege to listen to your music! Much less be in your presence!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Mar 26, 2015)

I wasn't sure how much I liked this album at first, but it's really growing on me. It's far less immediate than pretty much everything Münzner/Großman wrote while in Obscura. So it honestly sounded...meandering, at least at first. Now that I've listened through a few more times, I'm beginning to get what they were going for. 

Definitely give this album some time.
[And FYI, Orgonism is playing right now ]


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 26, 2015)

Darknut said:


> This is a good counterpoint to my argument as well.. What a slayer.. lol.. I guess when I heard the news that musicians of such a high caliber (you and hannes) would be on a new record, it just aroused the 16 year old fanboy inside of me, the part of me whose mind was blown by your work on epitaph.. I believe I took for granted the music you guys worked to create on this album, and I am having some childish episode where the fantasies in my mind aren't acted out 100%.. Thank you guys for making new music instead of leaving us hanging like Muhammed.. I am so happy to see you guys doing what you love, and it will always be a duty , an honor, and a privilege to listen to your music! Much less be in your presence!



You're back-peddling so fast I think you must've tripped 5 times.


----------



## vm27 (Mar 26, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> My problem with this record is that it sounds like a split CD of 2/3 bands and not only one band playing.
> So, what's Alkaloid sound? I can't figure it out.
> It's the tech proggy death or the brutal death? The elements of their music, great elements perhaps, are not blended nicely imho.
> It sounds patched and stitched in a lot of moments.


So you rather listen to a cd with same sounding songs? 


I don't have the cd yet but listened to the streaming few times and I am enjoying the variety of songs they have. Some songs are very groovy, most if not all are very technical and some songs are borderline ART. I think that's what people are missing in this album.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 26, 2015)

vm27 said:


> So you rather listen to a cd with same sounding songs?
> 
> 
> I don't have the cd yet but listened to the streaming few times and I am enjoying the variety of songs they have. *Some songs are very groovy, most if not all are very technical and some songs are borderline ART*. I think that's what people are missing in this album.



What I said exactly.
I think that the sound of a band is when those elements are mixed and blend themselves into the space of a song, otherwise I listen to various musicians playing a bandmate song.
That's the danger of having loads of good songwriters writing in their rooms then bringing the material to the reharsal room.
I think Alkaloid would benefit a lot from writing together in the reharsal room and not everyone by themselves.
That's my opinion and I have the same opinion for each band in the world.
With Alkaloid I just feel it a lot.
I'm not talking about quality of stuff, just that if the guys don't write songs together they miss their full potential and the chance to develope an even more personal sound.


----------



## Darknut (Mar 26, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> You're back-peddling so fast I think you must've tripped 5 times.



Don't flatter yourself. I show respect to those who deserve it. If I had it my way, certain things would be different about every album. That is just typical discussion amongst fans. As soon as one of the musicians being discussed comes in and responds to someone, I'm going to let my idealistic preferences take a back seat to my display of respect and gratitude that I feel the musician deserves for their effort. I'd say the same things I said earlier in the thread again to you, because discussion amongst fans about idealistic preferences is common place here. But christian coming in here and defending use of his style on new records in response to you? I'm not going to argue with that. Not gonna argue with Christian ....ing muenzner. If you, on the other hand, wanted to argue about "all that could have been", I'm still all for it, and I'll say the exact same .... all over again. Lol


----------



## feraledge (Mar 26, 2015)

I think the range these dudes have was exhibited in Obscura. There's a lot of variation on those records, but it's clearly the same band. Definitely not a one trick pony, but there is continuity through this record and I think it's absolutely great. I think they played down compared to Spawn of Possession and a lot of it sounds like what would have been the next Obscura record. Considering how amazing Christian and Tunker are (not to forget everyone else), this is what I expected without going over the top.
Also love how approachable these dudes are. All the rig run downs and promo vids are done without being pretentious and total catering for other guitar/metal nerds. 
This is on the path towards album of the year for me.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 27, 2015)

Darknut said:


> Don't flatter yourself. I show respect to those who deserve it. If I had it my way, certain things would be different about every album. That is just typical discussion amongst fans. As soon as one of the musicians being discussed comes in and responds to someone, I'm going to let my idealistic preferences take a back seat to my display of respect and gratitude that I feel the musician deserves for their effort. I'd say the same things I said earlier in the thread again to you, because discussion amongst fans about idealistic preferences is common place here. But christian coming in here and defending use of his style on new records in response to you? I'm not going to argue with that. Not gonna argue with Christian ....ing muenzner. If you, on the other hand, wanted to argue about "all that could have been", I'm still all for it, and I'll say the exact same .... all over again. Lol



I was being facetious. You took it too seriously.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 27, 2015)

feraledge said:


> I think the range these dudes have was exhibited in Obscura. There's a lot of variation on those records, but it's clearly the same band. Definitely not a one trick pony, but there is continuity through this record and I think it's absolutely great. I think they played down compared to Spawn of Possession and a lot of it sounds like what would have been the next Obscura record. Considering how amazing Christian and Tunker are (not to forget everyone else), this is what I expected without going over the top.
> Also love how approachable these dudes are. All the rig run downs and promo vids are done without being pretentious and total catering for other guitar/metal nerds.
> This is on the path towards album of the year for me.



It already is for me. I actually knew nothing about Tunker until this record, dude is a ....ing ace. Also, I really dig the UV models, thanks to him I think I will be buying one.

I really hope these guys keep pushing the limits like this. I look forward to hearing Tunker also write a song or so.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 27, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> It already is for me. I actually knew nothing about Tunker until this record, dude is a ....ing ace. Also, I really dig the UV models, thanks to him I think I will be buying one.
> 
> I really hope these guys keep pushing the limits like this. I look forward to hearing Tunker also write a song or so.



I've been trying so hard not to post this video in this thread, but dammit, that's an invitation.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 27, 2015)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Not sure this signature sound thing is 100% fair. Many of the elements are the sgnature sound of Hannes' and my style which we also contributed to Obscura. Just because we don't own the name rights to the band Obscura does not mean that the trademarks that each of us developed in years and years of hard work and practice are suddenly Obscura trademarks and not our own anymore. The unique writing style of a person will always show, even if you put another logo on the product. Some of the material was written for the next Obscura. We're not using anyone else's signature style but our own.



The songs that you wrote certainly sound very much your own, don't get me wrong. I had no doubts that you wrote Alter Magnitude (which was pretty incredible) for example. I bought the record and enjoyed it from start to finish for sure. The only time I had some difficulty figuring out parts was when you and Tunker exchange solos, you're both extremely skilled but also share influences it seems, but generally it is recognizable when you use certain runs or when your start tapping. 

My only point was that the album is radically diverse that sometimes, stringing songs together like on your solo record or the Obscura and Necrophagist stuff could be challenging. However, I very much look forward to more music from your projects, both solo and band based.


----------



## mcsalty (Mar 27, 2015)

On my second listen. I'll admit that when they first put the stream up the other week I wasn't really feeling it, but it must have had something to do with what I was in the mood for at the time. I'm definitely liking it a lot more this time around


----------



## DLG (Mar 27, 2015)

the noneuclid album from last year should be getting a lot more love. 

now that's a record that manages to combine tons of stuff and create a sound all it's own. 

You'll have a hard time finding a band that's as violent and as proggy at the same time.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 27, 2015)

DLG said:


> the noneuclid album from last year should be getting a lot more love.
> 
> now that's a record that manages to combine tons of stuff and create a sound all it's own.
> 
> You'll have a hard time finding a band that's as violent and as proggy at the same time.



I heard Kummerer and Grossmann say it was the craziest thing they've heard, but the vocals have been so offputting I can't listen for long.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 31, 2015)

I received the C.D. last Friday (3-27) and listened to it 3 full times. Overall, I am pleased with it. That is a lot of music on that album and will take me more listens to fully digest and process it.  

I swear, IMHO, Hannes Grossman looks like actor, Michael Biehn. If I ever meet Hannes in person, I'm gonna ask him kindly for his autograph and then ask him to say, "come with me if you want to live".


----------



## chopeth (Nov 19, 2015)

First Alkaloid Playthrough!


----------



## takotakumi (Dec 1, 2016)

They just released the Cthulhu music video


----------



## chopeth (Dec 1, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> They just released the Cthulhu music video




Cthuluuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 1, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> They just released the Cthulhu music video



Awesome. Some of those guitar parts are trippy.


----------



## takotakumi (Dec 5, 2016)

Made a silly clip after watching the cthulhu video this weekend 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNkYn8ig6Pw/


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 6, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Made a silly clip after watching the cthulhu video this weekend



LOL! Takotakumi, you've turned into Cthulhu! 

Checked out your Instagram page and enjoyed your covers. Really liked the Celestial spheres and Primal dawn guitar solo covers. Your Soreption shirt is badass. I also love that band.


----------



## takotakumi (Dec 6, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> LOL! Takotakumi, you've turned into Cthulhu!
> 
> Checked out your Instagram page and enjoyed your covers. Really liked the Celestial spheres and Primal dawn guitar solo covers. Your Soreption shirt is badass. I also love that band.



Thanks a lot man


----------



## takotakumi (Mar 1, 2018)

In case anybody missed it yesterday


----------



## takotakumi (Mar 27, 2018)

New Song just came out


----------



## mikah912 (Mar 27, 2018)

I really like these dudes.....but that sounds like a B-side from the first record, except for the 80s hair metal-y bits.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 27, 2018)

takotakumi said:


> New Song just came out



Fans of The Police are going to be pretty disappointed about the turn the song takes around 2 minutes in.


----------



## DLG (Mar 30, 2018)

the beginning of the song sounds like they listened to a lot of 80s Yes. 

This is going to be a killer album.


----------



## takotakumi (Mar 30, 2018)

DLG said:


> the beginning of the song sounds like they listened to a lot of 80s Yes.
> 
> This is going to be a killer album.


Yes is basically the reason why Morean became a musician, so YES hehe


----------



## Tech Wrath (Mar 31, 2018)

Holy moly... That switch up. Is that legal? Call _The Police_


----------



## ArtHam (Mar 31, 2018)

takotakumi said:


> Yes is basically the reason why Morean became a musician, so YES hehe


Yet he apparently only wrote the lyrics to this song. Seems he's not the only Yes fan in the band. I happen to know for a fact that Danny is a complete King Crimson junkie so I wouldn't be surprised if that carries through in this song too. Both Hannes and Danny have also gone on record as Rush fans and I think they love Yes too. Might be one of the reasons why they work well together.


----------



## ArtHam (Apr 14, 2018)

Christian and Danny released a play through video for the solo of the most recent song.


----------



## takotakumi (Apr 23, 2018)

New songgggggggggggg DDDDDDDDD
Read the comments, this is Dyson Shere: Part 6
Interstellar Boredom will be Part 5


----------



## ArtHam (Apr 23, 2018)

No words. That is probably the most extreme thing I ever heard. The tempo shifts and the solo at the end. Ugh. So good. Lovely tie ins with the Dyson Sphere theme from album I.


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 24, 2018)

Fucking good song is fucking gooooood!


----------



## takotakumi (May 3, 2018)

New song "As Decreed by Laws Unwritten"
Written by Danny and featuring his vocals as well 

https://www.nocleansinging.com/2018...s-unwritten-and-our-review-of-liquid-anatomy/


----------



## ArtHam (May 4, 2018)

Savage song. Love how the 4 songs released are massively different. This one is very aggressive though.


----------



## takotakumi (May 4, 2018)

I loved the first section of the song, then by the end I felt like it didn't have to be 8 mins :v

Just a couple more days for the whole album 
Looking most forward to Rise of the Cephalopods


----------



## ArtHam (May 4, 2018)

Complains about a song being 8 minutes but wants to hear the 20 minute song. 

I think it's the strongest so far. It's still quite long but more focused if that makes sense. Where Chaos Theory and practice actually felt like 8 minutes and is quite demanding on the ears this one feels shorter and is definitely a lot heavier. The riff after the quiet part makes me want to kill. And the solo after that.....well.


----------



## takotakumi (May 4, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> Complains about a song being 8 minutes but wants to hear the 20 minute song.
> 
> I think it's the strongest so far. It's still quite long but more focused if that makes sense. Where Chaos Theory and practice actually felt like 8 minutes and is quite demanding on the ears this one feels shorter and is definitely a lot heavier. The riff after the quiet part makes me want to kill. And the solo after that.....well.


hahaha Good point
But what I meant is that I lost the hook and I just felt it mumble needlessly 
Chaos Theory is also 8 mins but to me fees like a 3 min song cause I'm always hooked and looking forward to the parts
We're quite the complete opposite with those 2 songs


----------



## ArtHam (May 4, 2018)

I just check the running order of the album and when I play Kernel Panic, As Decreed by Laws Unwritten and Azagthoth back to back the songs flow together really well. 

I urge you to try this and also keep listening to the song because I think it should've been longer hahahahaha.

I had that mumbling with the middle of Chaos Theory where it was just one endless blast section for 2 and a half minutes and that weird bleeping noise flying around. Every section connected with tremolo noise. Though I think it's a great song still I prefer this new song over that by a whole lot. Maybe even over Carbon Phrases.


----------



## takotakumi (May 4, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> I just check the running order of the album and when I play Kernel Panic, As Decreed by Laws Unwritten and Azagthoth back to back the songs flow together really well.
> 
> I urge you to try this and also keep listening to the song because I think it should've been longer hahahahaha.
> 
> I had that mumbling with the middle of Chaos Theory where it was just one endless blast section for 2 and a half minutes and that weird bleeping noise flying around. Every section connected with tremolo noise. Though I think it's a great song still I prefer this new song over that by a whole lot. Maybe even over Carbon Phrases.


Totally agree with the running order, this is an important feature of Hannes Albums

Oh believe me I did, I basically looped the song the whole day yesterday haha
Started learning the intro but some of palm mutes confuse me cause they're kind of hard to find the right note, or maybe I was overthinking them

On regards to Carbon Phrases...I like to think of Kernel Panic as a shorter and better version of that hehe

Don't get me wrong though, with Alkaloid any "bad" song is still a 10/10 regular one for me. It's just that when I like one more it's like 19/10 to me.


----------



## ArtHam (May 4, 2018)

I'm the same. I like Azagthoth least out of the new songs, but only compared to their other songs. For me it's still better than most other things other bands put out.

I learned the clean middle part yesterday, it's so ominous and threatening and feels so cold and grim. I also learned that triple riff that's the first verse I guess. Upon sitting down with it I found out that the riffs never repeat the same way. Any time a riff repeats it's slightly different. Love details like that. I think the second riff in the song is the best thing Alkaloid have done so far.

This is a weird band since lots of people seem to like them for different reasons. For example I first heard them with Alter Magnitudes and hated it. It's still the one song together with C-Value Enigma that I always skip. Can't stand those songs, though I passionately love everything else on Malkuth. But some people think it's the best thing they've done and seem to be disappointed they're not doing something like this on the new one.


----------



## takotakumi (May 4, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> I'm the same. I like Azagthoth least out of the new songs, but only compared to their other songs. For me it's still better than most other things other bands put out.
> 
> I learned the clean middle part yesterday, it's so ominous and threatening and feels so cold and grim. I also learned that triple riff that's the first verse I guess. Upon sitting down with it I found out that the riffs never repeat the same way. Any time a riff repeats it's slightly different. Love details like that. I think the second riff in the song is the best thing Alkaloid have done so far.
> 
> This is a weird band since lots of people seem to like them for different reasons. For example I first heard them with Alter Magnitudes and hated it. It's still the one song together with C-Value Enigma that I always skip. Can't stand those songs, though I passionately love everything else on Malkuth. But some people think it's the best thing they've done and seem to be disappointed they're not doing something like this on the new one.



Oh man I love Azagthoth so much haha

Yeah that's a very distinctive writing trait from Alkaloid, sounds like the same riff but they always some subtle yet refreshing changes to the riffs. Really enjoy that writing style.

I used to not like Alter Magnitudes at first too but now it's easily one of my favorites. I think it's still my favorite-as of now-Alkaloid solo too.
Agree with C-Value, the idea is cool but I would've preferred them adding House of Life instead of that meme.


----------



## ArtHam (May 4, 2018)

I like Azagthoth, it just meanders a lot. It's basically a cool chorus surrounded by a a lot of random events. Christian's solo is cool though.

My favourite solos are at the end of Chaos Theory and Practice, the end solo of Azagthoth and the ending solo duel of Funeral. Though I am completely blown away by the solo in As Decreed by Laws Unwritten too.


----------



## ArtHam (May 4, 2018)

Re: writing trait: I think it's pretty unique to this new record since for example songs like Alter Magnitutes or Malkuth Grimoire and Hadron Machinist didn't have that. Anytime a riff repeats there it's exactly the same.

What I love about As Decreed by Laws Unwritten is that there's only one real chorus in the song. When the chorus lyrics repeat in the outro they're over a different part. It's very unexpected. The pre chorus shows up more often than the chorus itself. It teases and oozes. And from the really long outro it flows perfectly into Azagthoth (listen to them back to back, it's as if the outré to this and the intro to Azagthoth belong together).
I apologise, I'm really excited about finding a song I love even more than I loved Kernel Panic on release. This thing is making me more of a fan than I already was.


----------



## takotakumi (May 4, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> Re: writing trait: I think it's pretty unique to this new record since for example songs like Alter Magnitutes or Malkuth Grimoire and Hadron Machinist didn't have that. Anytime a riff repeats there it's exactly the same.
> 
> What I love about As Decreed by Laws Unwritten is that there's only one real chorus in the song. When the chorus lyrics repeat in the outré they'r ever a different part It's very unexpected. The pre chorus shows up more often than the chorus itself. It teases and oozes. And from the really long outro it flows perfectly into Azagthoth (listen to them back to back, it's as if the outré to this and the intro to Azagthoth belong together).
> I apologise, I'm really excited about finding a song I love even more than I loved Kernel Panic on release. This thing is making me more of a fan than I already was.



The Cthulhu main riff is composed of two: the intro riff, which is followed by the intro riff with some alterations
In the Eye of the storm there is verse I think which then turns in to the same verse with some added spiciness
I know there are more but I cant remember now hehe but it mostly happens on the odder songs.

DUDE NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE IM HYPED AF TOO hahaha 
I believe I have not done that order yet, but I can see it being an amazing trasition, particularly since it's the 2 heavy songs of the album

On my case I enjoyed the first 3 songs equally haha They're so amazing


----------



## ArtHam (May 4, 2018)

takotakumi said:


> The Cthulhu main riff is composed of two: the intro riff, which is followed by the intro riff with some alterations
> In the Eye of the storm there is verse I think which then turns in to the same verse with some added spiciness
> I know there are more but I cant remember now hehe but it mostly happens on the odder songs.
> 
> ...



Yes, try it. It's the beginning of the album right there. It works perfectly. Possibly it might take away your doubts about As Decreed By Laws Unwritten. Kernel Panic is a very melodic song with nice singing, As Decreed by Laws Unwritten sounds dark and pissed off and Azagthoth sounds mysterious but also has that flowery tone that Morean always has in his songs. I think the song had a real danger of being a standard death metal song if it had a standard structure and length. For my taste I can completely see why it is as it is. 
Hell, I didn't understand why Orgonism had to be so long on Malkuth when I first heard it either. But in the running order after the short Alter Magnitudes and before the long Dyson Sphere it fits perfectly. SO hyped to analyse this album when it's finally out.

Now if only I could actually learn some of Danny's solos. I have half a chance of deciphering what Christian does but even when I see Danny do it like in the playthrough of Kernel Panic I don't understand where his ideas come from. Christian's ideas are easier to grasp since he uses familiar scale and arpeggio patterns. Still not easy to play but with him I at least understand what he's doing and where it's coming from.


----------



## ArtHam (May 9, 2018)

Only 9 more days! So damn excited. I'm definitely there now. As Decreed by Laws Unwritten is my favourite Alkaloid song together with Funeral for a Continent and Kernel Panic. There's just nothing like those 3 songs in all of metal. Now I'm just ready to hear the other 4 songs of the new album! Hyped beyond life!


----------



## takotakumi (May 9, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> Only 9 more days! So damn excited. I'm definitely there now. As Decreed by Laws Unwritten is my favourite Alkaloid song together with Funeral for a Continent and Kernel Panic. There's just nothing like those 3 songs in all of metal. Now I'm just ready to hear the other 4 songs of the new album! Hyped beyond life!


Same man, been waiting for the past 3 years haha
I'm mostly excited about The Rise of the Cephalopods, my sources say it's basically the funeral for a continent of this album, meaning Longest song (19 min) all written by Hannes <3


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

I'm at work now and just received word from my roommate that MY PREORDER HAS ARRIVED. 


Will this working day never end? I shall have to put a seatbelt on my chair to strap in and be blown away.


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

Excitement double post. Oops.


----------



## chopeth (May 11, 2018)

Yessssss


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

I couldn't bear to wait and left work early today. Just finished listening to it all the way through for the first time and don't know what to say really.
First impressions (spoilers):

- There's almost no tech death here. No songs like Hadron Machinist or Alter Magnitudes. Nothing pointing to this involving Obscura members. I know the band has warned us of this beforehand but it still feels like a big deal to me. There are a few little parts in Rise of the Cephalopods that almost feel like Spawn of Possession though. But it's only in this one song.
- All songs are written and credited to only 3 members: Hannes, Morean and Danny, all lyrics credited to Danny and Morean. There seems to be no music written by Linus and Christian. Credits also list Danny as doing backing vocals on all songs which surprised me a lot.
- The flow of the album is spectacular and seems to flow like waves. On this first listen I'm stunned by how strong the middle of the album is. The fourth song which is a ballad has a spectacular almost Pink Floyd like long solo through most of the song which gave me goosebumps. The fifth song has short solos by the whole band, you read that right: drum solo, bass solo and 3 guitar solos before closing with yet another guitar solo. The song itself is like a mixture of Carbon Phrases and even Lateralus era Tool.
- The artwork seems to be full of hidden messages and symbolism. I wish I'd ordered the vinyl version now so I could see it all a lot bigger.
- Song number 6 and 7 seem to be Dyson Sphere V and VI. Where I first struggled with Chaos Theory and Practice the song before it actually explains the rest of the story arc. It feels like I could put the first 4 parts from Malkuth Grimoire before these 2 songs and they'll flow into each other perfectly. The ending of part V is the fastest I've heard any of these guys play. It's insane.

I'll write more later, now on to listen 2!


----------



## takotakumi (May 11, 2018)

fuuuucccc dude
Im madly jealous of you haha
Gotta wait one more week for me :/ (((((((((((((((


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

Maybe not? I saw on the Alkaloid Facebook that more people already have it, seems like more preorders were sent out early.


----------



## takotakumi (May 11, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> Maybe not? I saw on the Alkaloid Facebook that more people already have it, seems like more preorders were sent out early.


Europe people 
Also I was dumb and did not pre-order it 
Mainly cause my laptop does not have a cd drive hahaha
I could've used the one from work though...


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

Well...hopefully the label will stream it soon then.


----------



## Tech Wrath (May 11, 2018)

Season of Mist always release an album stream but it probably won't be until the official release day /:

At least I'll be getting at least one good birthday present


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

Just finished round 2 and 3.

Starting to feel they've definitely outclassed Malkuth Grimoire. This feels more extreme, stranger in places but also so much more competent and focused. Rise of the Cephalopods is a monster. The overall production is better than on Malkuth Grimoire. The bass is mixed better and everybody is playing better. The rhythm guitar work is as impressive as the solos. At the moment I think the best songs are As Decreed By Laws Unwritten, Rise of the Cephalopods and In Turmoil's Swirling Reaches. Almost all tracks are insanely proggy and filled with odd-time meters so I'm even happier there's a song like As Decreed By Laws Unwritten that's mostly designed to bang like a maniac and I love it more than I already did.


----------



## takotakumi (May 11, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> Just finished round 2 and 3.
> 
> Starting to feel they've definitely outclassed Malkuth Grimoire. This feels more extreme, stranger in places but also so much more competent and focused. Rise of the Cephalopods is a monster. The overall production is better than on Malkuth Grimoire. The bass is mixed better and everybody is playing better. The rhythm guitar work is as impressive as the solos. At the moment I think the best songs are As Decreed By Laws Unwritten, Rise of the Cephalopods and In Turmoil's Swirling Reaches. Almost all tracks are insanely proggy and filled with odd-time meters so I'm even happier there's a song like As Decreed By Laws Unwritten that's mostly designed to bang like a maniac and I love it more than I already did.


IM DYING TO LISTEN TO RISE OF THE CEPHALOPODS AAAAAAAA

Also, I'm happy that the bass is more listenable this time
Malkuth Grimoire had some very good bass lines, like for example Hadron Machinist. If it wasn't for Linus's playthrough I would have not found out how great his lines were.
On that sense Akroasis and Malkuth were quite opposite, with bass been buried in the mix on malkuth and outstanding on the mix on Akroasis. I wish it would have been that way.


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

Agreed, for that the guitars on Akroasis were a lot thinner, less beefy. Both albums were mixed by the same guy. Also there's no clean singing with Obscura, so I guess you lose some while gaining another. And creating a spot in the mix for all 3 guitarists must be difficult too.


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

If it's cool bass lines you're after you'll love In Turmoil's Swirling Reaches. That's where Linus shines.


----------



## takotakumi (May 11, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> Agreed, for that the guitars on Akroasis were a lot thinner, less beefy. Both albums were mixed by the same guy. Also there's no clean singing with Obscura, so I guess you lose some while gaining another. And creating a spot in the mix for all 3 guitarists must be difficult too.


Agreed, it was probably due to the mix involving multiple instruments and having to sacrifice the bass in there :/
I had previously discussed this with another mixing friend and he commented the same.
I hate him cause he knows Morean as a friend and has tried his custom BC Rich and even had dinner with Morean haha
He also recently visited Victor's Wood Shed Studio last month


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

Wow....hopefully I can do that someday. I only had some Skype lessons with Christian and Danny. Though that was cool too. It's funny how that came about because anytime I asked Christian about a part I loved he'd say: oh that wasn't me, that was Danny. And I'd never heard of him before. I was a bit skeptical when Christian said Danny is the best player he has ever heard, maybe he was just being nice. But then I saw Danny play the Hail Satan solo in one of the lessons and pretty much wanted to quit. He also did some Holdsworth stuff and showed me Spawn of Possession and gypsy jazz style things. Asked him to listen to something by Beyond Creation I wanted to learn and he listened maybe 2 times and just took his guitar and played it. Don't know how. I've been trying to schedule lessons with him again but his schedule seems to be full. Bummer. Though at least he still replies when I write him and ask something.

Now I know his style I can hear who plays what on the new album and it seems Danny plays the most solos. The coolest Christian solo was on Azagthoth, that was great. He also does a melody type thing on the outro of Cephalopods which is beautiful.


----------



## Necropitated (May 11, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> Wow....hopefully I can do that someday. I only had some Skype lessons with Christian and Danny. Though that was cool too. It's funny how that came about because anytime I asked Christian about a part I loved he'd say: oh that wasn't me, that was Danny. And I'd never heard of him before. I was a bit skeptical when Christian said Danny is the best player he has ever heard, maybe he was just being nice. But then I saw Danny play the Hail Satan solo in one of the lessons and pretty much wanted to quit. He also did some Holdsworth stuff and showed me Spawn of Possession and gypsy jazz style things. Asked him to listen to something by Beyond Creation I wanted to learn and he listened maybe 2 times and just took his guitar and played it. Don't know how. I've been trying to schedule lessons with him again but his schedule seems to be full. Bummer. Though at least he still replies when I write him and ask something.
> 
> Now I know his style I can hear who plays what on the new album and it seems Danny plays the most solos. The coolest Christian solo was on Azagthoth, that was great. He also does a melody type thing on the outro of Cephalopods which is beautiful.



Danny has perfect pitch, that's one of the reasons he's so quick at it, apart from being a great guitar player. He's really nice. One day he just wrote to me because he got an axe fx and we just chatted about that. Sent me a nice impulse response from Devin Townsend that's still my favorite ever since I stopped playing an axe fx.


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2018)

I loved reading that. It somehow always makes a band even cooler when you find out the people in it are also cool people.

On the other hand I've now listened to the album 4 more times and will continue to for a long time I'm sure. What an amazing, stunning, diverse piece of art this is. All the small issues I had with the Malkuth Grimoire (production, too many songs and some don't work as well as others) are gone. Even the songs I didn't like as much namely Azagthoth and the middle part for Chaos Theory and Practice work so well in this running order. This album for me makes the case that the album format is not dead by a long shot. And it's been a long time since I thought that.


----------



## ArtHam (May 14, 2018)

Listened to the album all weekend except when I listen to the new Ihsahn which I don't like a lot so far and again all day today. It's safe to say Rivers of Nihil, my previous favorite album so far this year has been relegated to second place. Honestly not even afraid I'm hyping this up too much. It's a game changer for me. Even if something else comes along this year that I'll end up liking more personally I'm sure nothing will come along that's this unique, fresh and groundbreaking.


----------



## takotakumi (May 17, 2018)

Full Stream by season of mist as of now


----------



## takotakumi (May 17, 2018)

I was able to listen to album a couple of days ago and yes mt AOTY prediction still holds haha
Quick thoughts:
As a whole I slightly prefer Malkuth Grimoire and I feel it's more "complete" in the sense
that it feels slightly more diverse having morean songs, hannes songs, Chris songs, and something in between.
To me personally, this new album is phenomenal but I missed the lack of Muenzer style songs. His solos are out of this world though.

Having said that, as of now I believe Rise of the Cephalopods is my new favorite Alkaloid and Hannes song ever.
It's 19 minutes long but every part is perfect and I do not get bored. Pristine and ominous cleans, signature agrresive Hannes tech riffs,
hard grooves, perfect transitions, favorite morean lyrics, and my favorite solos as well (ignoring my favorite intro azagthoth solo").
For those who are curios, this is funeral for a continent part 2, as it follows what happens after the ice melts.
After this song, my favorites are Azagthoth and the dyson spheres.

This album would be perfect but I have not been able to enjoy As Decreed and the title track Liquid Anatomy as I do with the rest of the songs.
As decreed feels overly long for me and Liquid Anatomy is somewhat dissapointing as a title track, but who knows if it grows on me later haha


----------



## ArtHam (May 17, 2018)

So funny, but I couldn't disagree with you more. Which is fine. How you can say As Decreed is too long where it only has killer parts but then rave on Cephalopods where literally nothing happens for the first 4 minutes en 2 minutes in the middle is beyond me. I think I'm more in line with this review: http://www.itdjents.com/reviews-2/review-alkaloid-liquid-anatomy/ though obviously I feel a 6 is way too low.
The reviewer almost hates this album, but the Morean tracks and Cephalopods in particular. Obviously I don't agree with that part, but I do feel Cephalopods is just long to be a long song. For me there's no reason why the intro should be almost as long as the entire Azagthoth song. 

Once again shows how this band divides their fanbase. I felt Malkuth Grimoire had too much filler, was too long and the songwriting of Hannes and Christian is way too similar, hence _lacking _diversity. The Christian songs could be on Hannes albums and vice versa. Something tells me you have too much of a hard on for Christian and Hannes to hear how similar their writing often is when they write tech stuff. Though you dislike the title track which was written by Hannes and which he said was his favorite. I don't mean this as an attack obviously as we both love this band but for obviously different reasons. Malkuth for me had songs by three different writers but lacked cohesion -I struggle to find where you hear the in between things-, Liquid Anatomy has songs by 3 different writers and one song where they obviously collaborated making for one of the strongest songs 'In Turmoil's Swirling Reaches'.

So the way I would but both albums against each other is: 

Kernel Panic is a better Carbon Phrases 
As Decreed is a better Malkuth Grimoire 
Azagthoth is about as good as Cthulhu 
Liquid Anatomy is a better Organism
In Turmoil's Swirling Reaches is completely different than anything they've done so far.
The Dyson songs on this are more focused than the Dyson songs on Malkuth
Cephalopods is in its strong parts better than Funeral, but is just too long.

I really think LA is a stronger album than Malkuth. It may look like I dislike Malkuth but I love that one too. All IMHO of course, lest people get upset.


----------



## takotakumi (May 17, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> So funny, but I couldn't disagree with you more. Which is fine. How you can say As Decreed is too long where it only has killer parts but then rave on Cephalopods where literally nothing happens for the first 4 minutes en 2 minutes in the middle is beyond me. I think I'm more in line with this review: http://www.itdjents.com/reviews-2/review-alkaloid-liquid-anatomy/ though obviously I feel a 6 is way too low.
> The reviewer almost hates this album, but the Morean tracks and Cephalopods in particular. Obviously I don't agree with that part, but I do feel Cephalopods is just long to be a long song. For me there's no reason why the intro should be almost as long as the entire Azagthoth song.
> 
> Once again shows how this band divides their fanbase. I felt Malkuth Grimoire had too much filler, was too long and the songwriting of Hannes and Christian is way too similar, hence _lacking _diversity. The Christian songs could be on Hannes albums and vice versa. Something tells me you have too much of a hard on for Christian and Hannes to hear how similar their writing often is when they write tech stuff. Though you dislike the title track which was written by Hannes and which he said was his favorite. I don't mean this as an attack obviously as we both love this band but for obviously different reasons. Malkuth for me had songs by three different writers but lacked cohesion -I struggle to find where you hear the in between things-, Liquid Anatomy has songs by 3 different writers and one song where they obviously collaborated making for one of the strongest songs 'In Turmoil's Swirling Reaches'.
> ...


Yeah man, we're quite polar opposites on some points haha
It's interesting to see how different elements of the album have same or opposite reactions to different people
For instance I know some people don't enjoy the "slow token Morbid Angel" songs that always come with a Hannes release,
but that's another topic for another day I guess
And no, I don't feel attacked or anything, we're having a good old album discussion 

I disagree with your statement about the Chris vs Hannes approach to them writing tech. While both have somewhat
absorbed each other's traits by working closely over the years, at least to me, its evident when a track is a "chris" or a "hannes"
from miles away.

On your comparisons:
*Yes! Carbon was cool but I felt like Kernel was a better condensed version of that
*No! haha so wrong to me, both groove hard and while it seems I talk shit about of As Decreed, the intro is one of my favorites and that's the only part where I would is better than malkuth hehe the rest just blows it away imo
*Agreed. Can't get enough of either songs. Cthulhu is easily on my top 5 songs ever
*My friends were saying this exact quote but me personally can't find them the "same"
*I really enjoy this one, probably the "happiest" , loved the "everyone solos" part plus we need more "Linus shines" moments
*mmm more focused in what sense? I love all dyson songs equally
*bessssstt alkaloid soonng


----------



## ArtHam (May 17, 2018)

Yeah it's fun! Just want to make sure all's cool.

Yes, Hannes albums are a different discussion. I for one loathe the first one and absolutely adore the second one. And I love the slower songs on his albums, though I'm not in love with his lyrics most of the time.

Of course there is a difference in writing style, but they're still close together. The differences are mostly superficial. That's why Danny's songs stand out to me more because his style is completely different from Hannes and Morean. So they add more diversity than Christian's songs did on Malkuth. As Hannes said before he regretted including the Obscura sounding songs on Malkuth because it painted them into the tech death scene which they really wanted to escape. 

I'm convinced if there weren't something as aggressive as As Decreed on here the album would as a whole be very tame. Also I don't really get why you're only mentioning Christian's solos as they really aren't anything special on this album for me. With the exception being Azagthoth, which still sounds like Christian, but with an added element. Of course I love him as a player, but of the three I think his playing is the least remarkable on this album with Danny completely stealing the spotlight with beautiful quiet playing on the title track, insanely fast on As Decreed and the last thing on the first solo of cephalopods, epic on Chaos Theory, super clean and original on Kernel Panic.
What I do agree on is more Linus.

And what excites me more than anything is that this album feels more like a band album, where Malkuth felt more like they're throwing anything at the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## takotakumi (May 17, 2018)

Forgot to share this, my friend Eetu covered the last Chris solo in Rise


----------



## ArtHam (May 17, 2018)

Very cool. Also nice that Danny commented. What a guy!


----------



## takotakumi (May 17, 2018)

ArtHam said:


> Very cool. Also nice that Danny commented. What a guy!


Guy is insane with his ear, he also covered the Cthulhu solo around 90% correct
Only reason we know its correct is cause another guy was taught by Morean himself and compared it to the video
Having said that, he has a hard time with Danny's material cause of those sudden rapid signature runs he does haha


----------



## Vyn (May 18, 2018)

So, finally spun the new disc. Mind blown. So good!


----------



## ArtHam (May 18, 2018)

takotakumi said:


> Guy is insane with his ear, he also covered the Cthulhu solo around 90% correct
> Only reason we know its correct is cause another guy was taught by Morean himself and compared it to the video
> Having said that, he has a hard time with Danny's material cause of those sudden rapid signature runs he does haha


I checked the video. Pretty cool though I'd say it sounds more like 70% right. The solo being in free time that's still good. On my headphones I still hear some big differences between the parts. Even in this Cephalopods video, though it's pretty good, I wouldn't say I'm blown away. His bends are woefully out of tune though and his vibrato is pretty bad. Some of the notes sound wrong, too. That being said I think it's great he's doing those covers.
Watching that I'm not surprised he can't play Danny's things. It pretty much conforms for me what I said before: Christian's things are easier to grasp, Danny's things are way harder and more extreme.
I realize now though that that's probably another reason why all these guys sound so good together, they're so damn diverse and different from each other.


----------



## Bdtunn (May 18, 2018)

Wow this album is SICK!!!!!!


----------



## Sammy J (May 20, 2018)

Holy shit just put this on. 

Is Kernel Panic like Yes and Morbid Angel had a baby!? Never knew I needed that haha.


----------



## p0ke (May 21, 2018)

Wow, Rise of the Cephalopods is nuts  Absolutely loving it. I'll have to give the album a few more spins before I know which other songs I like the most, but it's definitely an awesome album! The only gripe I have with it is that the song title Kernel Panic feels wrong - I expected something in the vein of Scar Symmetry for that song. It's an awesome song, but the name feels wrong to me.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 28, 2018)

Bdtunn said:


> Wow this album is SICK!!!!!!



^ It's unbelievable! I still haven't finished it as I got myself trapped in the masterpiece "Chaos Theory and practice". An amazing mix of prog/death metal, sick riffs, insane rhythm, awesome solos. I am surprised how this album is not getting more feedback from SSO.


----------



## chopeth (May 28, 2018)

It's weird as hell, that's probably why


----------



## ArtHam (May 28, 2018)

I think you're right. It is a very weird album, but I love it to pieces. Hasn't left my car stereo since I got it and I listen to it every single day. I did dabble in the new At The Gates, Amorphis, Ihsahn, Slugdge records but none of them grabbed me. Guess I'm still not done with this one.


----------



## R34CH (May 31, 2018)

This album is weird AF. I really like it so far.


----------



## mikah912 (Jun 4, 2018)

Alright...had to circleback around on this one. 

This album is phenomenal when listened to in one sitting. Not that the individual tracks aren't great, but man....this is a stunning collection. Definitely the most "progressive" thing I've heard in death metal as of late. They stretched themselves and cover a huge dynamic range of moods, textures and tempos. 

I just wish they were more of a living, touring band.


----------



## EvgenTsibulin (Jun 4, 2018)

unadventurer said:


> dude where can I find a rar for this?


I'm not sure where is it possible to find a rar for this album, I just stream it via Deezer. Probably it's already uploaded on Spotify or other streaming platforms.


----------



## luislais (Jun 5, 2018)

I have recently discovered this band, and they are great! They remember me to The Wretched End.


----------

